# BMC Blast 24 optimieren, Kassette Kurbel Kettenblatt, genereller Umbaufaden



## disentis (25. April 2021)

Servus beinand,

ich lese/recherchiere jetzt schon einige Zeit lang, welches 24 Zoll der kleine Rabauke ca. im Sommer fahren soll.
Aktuell fährt er ein Orbea MX20 Team und ist richtig motiviert, also soll er auch ein vernünftiges 24" Zoll bekommen. Er brettert schon auch mal über Steine, also ein reines Straßenbike braucht es nicht.

Es gibt ja eine große Lücke zwischen der 400 EUR und der 800+ EUR Grenze (also Cube/Orbea/Ghost etc. im unteren Preissegment, und dann VPace, Hill Bill, Woom 5 Off weiter oben)
Das BMC Blast 24 für aktuell 649 EUR bezeichnen einige hier als Sweet Spot und ist anscheinend auch noch mit einer einigermaßen vertretbaren Lieferzeit in diesen schwierigen Zeiten erhältlich.

Pro: 9,9kg, Trigger und kein Drehgriff, Disc, das alles finde ich super, Federgabel brauchts vorerst nicht, also eigentlich alles bestens.
Bauchweh: 140er Kurbel finde ich grenzwertig (VPACE MAX24 hat 120, Woom 5 Off hat 130)
Bauchweh: 11-34, hätte gerne noch kleinere Gänge

Also bei der Kassette hätte ich gerne was für leichteres Bergauf fahren, bzw. macht es evtl. Sinn eine kleineres Kettenblatt zu suchen?

Natürlich liebäugle ich auch mit dem Woom 5 Off, da ist vieles richtig gemacht, aber nur schwarz findet der Kurze langweilig und so wahnsinnig Hipster sind wir auch nicht ;-)

Was habt ihr für Ideen? Welche Kassette oder Kurbel könnte in Frage kommen? Der Rest würde glaube ich schon passen.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## NDi74 (26. April 2021)

Bei Ztto habe ich eine 8fach Kassette mit 11-42 geholt. Schaltwerk ist eigentlich nur bis 34 Zähne, funktioniert aber problemlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (26. April 2021)

NDi74 schrieb:


> Bei Ztto habe ich eine 8fach Kassette mit 11-42 geholt. Schaltwerk ist eigentlich nur bis 34 Zähne, funktioniert aber problemlos!


hi, nur aus Interesse, sprichst Du vom Schaltwerk des Blast24, ein SRAM X4 mit medium cage, oder von einem anderen Schaltwerk?
Bei X4 gibt es in der Tat ein paar mehr positive Kommentare dass auch größere Kassetten klappen.

Wäre dann ja allegmein ein sehr günstiger Weg mit 1x8 ne große Bandbreite zu bekommen.

X4 Schaltwerk, ~ 20€ https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/sram-x4/136002596/p?u
X4 8-fach Trigger, ~15€ https://www.bike24.de/p19936.html
Sunrace 8fach 11-40, ~15€ https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1000008076754.html?


----------



## NDi74 (26. April 2021)

Bei meinem Sohnemann wars eine Shimano Alivio... Medium Cage


----------



## disentis (26. April 2021)

Danke Euch schon mal für die Antworten!
Ztto kannte ich noch gar nicht, ich habe um Ali eher immer einen Bogen gemacht. Werde ich aber mal versuchen.


----------



## NDi74 (27. April 2021)

Bin auch nicht so ein Fan von aliexpress, aber die ztto Teile sind gut von der Qualität und Versand ging auch relativ schnell. Innerhalb 2 Wochen war alles da. Schau einfach dass du es aus dem ztto Shop bestellst.


----------



## Binem (27. April 2021)

disentis schrieb:


> Danke Euch schon mal für die Antworten!
> Ztto kannte ich noch gar nicht, ich habe um Ali eher immer einen Bogen gemacht. Werde ich aber mal versuchen.


ich bin beruflich definiv China Schrott geschädigt, aber ZTTO kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Aber nur aus dem Official Shop


----------



## firevsh2o (27. April 2021)

Vielleicht können wir aus diesem Thread einen generellen "Blast 24" Faden machen? Ich habe für meine Zwillinge auch zwei davon bestellt. Eines ist schon da, das andere kommt diese Woche. 

Das Rad macht einen guten Eindruck! Als erste Maßnahme habe ich einen Sattelschnellspanner und eine Schraubachse für das Hinterrad bestellt. Der abstehende Hebel hat mich gestört.

Maßnahme Nr. 2 ist das Kürzen des Lenkers. Der ist ab Werk 680mm breit. Das ist zu viel des Guten! Ich nehme an, dass 600-620 mm passen sollten. In einem ersten Versuch werde ich auf 640mm kürzen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen?

Übersetzung & Schaltung sind dann das nächste Thema.


----------



## disentis (27. April 2021)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir aus diesem Thread einen generellen "Blast 24" Faden machen? Ich habe für meine Zwillinge auch zwei davon bestellt. Eines ist schon da, das andere kommt diese Woche.


Kannst du zur aktuellen Lieferzeit was sagen? Hast du beim lokalen Händler oder im Netz die Radl gefunden?

Bin auf jeden fall interessiert dran, wie du die Radl umbaust und optimierst. Ich habe es auch vor zu optimieren (falls es ein Blast 24 wird), aber ich habe mich schon ziemlich drauf eingeschossen


----------



## firevsh2o (28. April 2021)

disentis schrieb:


> Kannst du zur aktuellen Lieferzeit was sagen? Hast du beim lokalen Händler oder im Netz die Radl gefunden?
> 
> Bin auf jeden fall interessiert dran, wie du die Radl umbaust und optimierst. Ich habe es auch vor zu optimieren (falls es ein Blast 24 wird), aber ich habe mich schon ziemlich drauf eingeschossen


Ich habe Ende Jänner bestellt. Einmal grün und einmal orange, bei zwei unterschiedlichen lokalen Händlern in Österreich. Keine Ahnung wie es aktuell mit der Lieferzeit aussieht.


----------



## disentis (30. April 2021)

So, wir haben anscheinend Glück gehabt, der Händler 15km ums Eck hatte genau noch eines in orange da. Heute war unser Kurzer zur Probefahrt, und dann ein Grinsen über's ganze Gesicht.  
Mitte nächster Woche dürfen wir es abholen. Juhui.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (1. Mai 2021)

disentis schrieb:


> So, wir haben anscheinend Glück gehabt, der Händler 15km ums Eck hatte genau noch eines in orange da. Heute war unser Kurzer zur Probefahrt, und dann ein Grinsen über's ganze Gesicht.
> Mitte nächster Woche dürfen wir es abholen. Juhui.



Und was sagst du zur Lenkerlänge. Ich persönlich fahre auch hauptsächlich mit 800mm Lenkern durch die Gegend, aber für meine Kleinen kommt er mir sehr lang vor. Wenn ich meine Körpergröße  im Verhältnis setze, sollte er bei der aktuellen Körpergröße ca. 572mm haben, er ist aber 680mm lang. Ich trau mich aber noch nicht ihn abzuschneiden?


----------



## disentis (1. Mai 2021)

Habe mich mal ein wenig mit dem Kettenblatt und der Kassette beschäftigt. Unser Kleiner kommt von einem Orbea MX20 und wechselt jetzt auf das Blast 24. Wie hier in den Kommentaren/Forum schon viele geschrieben haben, ist die Übersetzung beim Blast 24 für bergiges Terrain eher grenzwertig:








						Neues BMC Blast: Leichtes Kinder-Mountainbike mit 20" oder 24"
					

Das BMC Blast ist ein schickes und leichtes Mountainbike speziell für Kids. Hier findet ihr alle Infos zum neuen BMC Blast Nachwuchs-MTB!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hier hat der User sportritter80 (Vielen Dank!!!!) folgendes vorgeschlagen:
_Wenn ich vor der Wahl stünde wirklich Geld in das Blast zu investieren würde ich es so machen:
#01# Shimano DEORE 10-fach Schaltwerk RD-M6000 GS Shadow+ --- ca. 40,00 EUR
#02# Shimano DEORE Kassette CS-M4100-10 10-fach 11-42 --- ca. 35,00 EUR
#03# Shimano DEORE MTB SL-M6000 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel --- ca. 25,00 EUR
#04# Shimano DEORE 10-fach Kette CN-HG54 --- ca. 15,00 EUR_

Habe mal die 3 Kombination in den Ritzelrechner reingeklopft (Blast modifiziert vs. Blast original vs. MX20):




Wie man sieht, ist es eigentlich echt notwendig, auf 11-42 zu wechseln, und am besten gleich 10x, dann ist der Gangsprung nicht so krass. Am Ende kommt dann die gleiche Übersetzung raus wie beim MX20


----------



## argh (3. Mai 2021)

Ich bin überaus froh, dass ich trotz Zögerns noch ein Blast in 24“ gefunden habe. Die Bestände haben sich drastisch reduziert.

Mein Sohn ist innerhalb eines Jahres aus dem 20“ raus gewachsen, 26“ müssen (und können; ich habe es versucht aber es sollte nicht sein) aber noch nicht sein.

Wie gesagt, ich habe lange gezögert und nun froh, dass ein grünes Blast zu uns unterwegs ist.

Die Schaltung sollte eigentlich gegen eine 1x10 Deore getauscht werden. Leider sind weder Schaltwerk noch Kassette oder Shifter gut verfügbar. Also muss ich suchen. Oder warten. Oder die 950er XTR-Schaltung von seinem Pyro abbauen...

Den Rest schaue ich mir dann erstmal an und lege die Teile evtl auf die Waage. Ein bisschen moderates Gewichtstuning muss schon sein.


----------



## disentis (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo @argh 

ich bin auch grad am überlegen wie ich die Schaltung noch optimieren kann. Die Deore 1x10 sind schwer zu bekommen, deshalb habe ich heute mal recherchiert ob evtl. auch 1x11 in Frage kommen könnte.
Man liest immer wieder, dass Shimano 10-fach MTB Kassetten auch noch kompatibel mit 11-fach sind (nicht beim Rennrad). Also habe ich mir mal die Teile gesucht, aber noch nicht genauer gesucht, wo das Zeug noch lieferbar ist. Harte Zeiten 

11fachShifterSL-M5100-RShimanoKassetteCS-M5100-1111-42ShimanoKassette??SunraceSchaltwerkRD-M5100-SGSShimanoKetteHG-X11Shimano


----------



## argh (4. Mai 2021)

disentis schrieb:


> Hallo @argh
> 
> ich bin auch grad am überlegen wie ich die Schaltung noch optimieren kann. Die Deore 1x10 sind schwer zu bekommen, deshalb habe ich heute mal recherchiert ob evtl. auch 1x11 in Frage kommen könnte.
> Man liest immer wieder, dass Shimano 10-fach MTB Kassetten auch noch kompatibel mit 11-fach sind (nicht beim Rennrad). Also habe ich mir mal die Teile gesucht, aber noch nicht genauer gesucht, wo das Zeug noch lieferbar ist. Harte Zeiten
> ...


Stimmt. Komische Zeiten. Ich werde mal die örtlichen Händler abklappern. Vielleicht haben die noch Teile.


----------



## tjm_ (4. Mai 2021)

Ich habe letztens eigentlich völlig problemlos Zee-Schaltwerk und Schalthebel bekommen. Das Schaltwerk war sogar sehr günstig (35€ bei cnc-bike).

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (4. Mai 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens eigentlich völlig problemlos Zee-Schaltwerk und Schalthebel bekommen. Das Schaltwerk war sogar sehr günstig (35€ bei cnc-bike).
> 
> t.


Danke für den Tipp!

Das Zee-SW schafft leider die geplanten 42 Zähne nicht.

Wobei, yeah und immerhin: Kassette und Kette sind beim Händler vor Ort verfügbar und reserviert. Schaltwerk und Shifter sind im Zulauf. 

Und das Rad ist auch angekommen!


----------



## Jackyx67 (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo allerseits!
Der Faden "ruht" zwar schon seit einiger Zeit, aber vielleicht gibt es ja zum Blast noch was zu sagen. Für mich auf jeden Fall!
Nach längerer Suche nach einem 24er für meine Tochter habe ich mich für ein Blast entschieden, das auch heute schon geliefert wird. Da wir im Mittelgebirge wohnen, denke ich schon, dass kleinere Gänge nicht schaden würden. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich alles andere als ein Schrauber bin und vorsichtshalber immer den Händler meines Vertrauens für meine Bikes aufgesucht habe.
Würde also der zuvor schon mal erwähnte Austausch der Kassette (Ztto 11-40), als geringste Maßnahme, funktionieren? Wobei ich grundsätzlich schon gerne eine 10-fach Deore o.ä. am Rad hätte. Aber man sollte ja wohl klein anfangen.


----------



## NDi74 (8. Juni 2021)

Die ztto funktioniert besser als die originale shimano 11-34 und das Mit dem alivio umwerfer der offiziell nur bis 34 geht 🤙


----------



## Jackyx67 (9. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank! Gestern kam das Bike wir sind beide mehr als begeistert. Ich schaue mir das jetzt mal am Berg an und dann entscheide ich was ich mache.


----------



## cito (10. Juni 2021)

Lässt sich bei dem Bike bei Bedarf halbwegs unproblematisch eine Federgabe nachrüsten? Also z.B. die RST First Air 24 oder die günstige RST Capa 24? Hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## argh (12. Juni 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Lässt sich bei dem Bike bei Bedarf halbwegs unproblematisch eine Federgabe nachrüsten? Also z.B. die RST First Air 24 oder die günstige RST Capa 24? Hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


Wir haben bewusst ein Bike ohne Federgabel ausgewählt. Nun habe ich eben mal kurz Google bemüht und beide Gabeln nur in 1 bzw 11/8“ gefunden. Da kämen also noch Kleinteile dazu um das theoretisch fahrfertig zu kriegen.


----------



## cito (14. Juni 2021)

argh schrieb:


> ... beide Gabeln nur in 1 bzw 11/8“ gefunden. Da kämen also noch Kleinteile dazu um das theoretisch fahrfertig zu kriegen.


Welche Größe hat der Gabelschaft? Was braucht man da dann noch um das passend zu bekommen? (ist das irgendwo beschrieben oder gibts gar ein Video wo man das sieht was da zu tun ist?)


----------

